# I'm Melting, I'm Melting



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Remember that line from WIZARD OF OZ? I think Moose must have watched that move and decided he would melt if he got wet! I don't guess anyone ever told him he is a great Pyrenees and pyrs were bred to watch over and protect flocks/herds year round in any kind of weather.

he gets an early morning walk while we are waiting for our "med time" to be up so we can drink our coffee and eat. have to take our thyroid med first thing when we get up and then wait at least 45 minutes before having our coffee or breakfast. Makes a good, cooler time to take Moose for walk.

This morning he and Jerry had only been back a few minutes and it started to pour the rain. All day long it varied between downpour and light rain. (our rain gauge had 5" in it).Finally stopped about 4:30 and I figured Moose would need to go out--he had eaten breakfast and drank water a couple of times since he had gotten in from walk and not been out. Well, I opened the patio door, he realized I wanted him to go out so he ran and jumped on the sofa.

We have had him 3 weeks tomorrow and he had never gotten on the living room furniture until this. The big boy was scared to get his feet wet. I finally made him go out about 5:30. He takes up about 2/3 of the sofa, if not more.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

My step daughter had a husky mix that absolutely refused to get her feet wet. She would fly out the door to potty and then put the brakes on at the edge of the patio.
My golden would find the wettest, tallest grass and lie down in it and watch the rain.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Miss Miaya will NOT go out in the rain. She will run down the steps and right back up looking at you like I can hold it I want in


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

My family's bridge sheltie Derby hated the rain. Wouldn't even step in a puddle. Would go right to the edge of the grass line do his business and right back inside.

Ella is the opposite and loves it. Rain makes her walks a lot more fun. She'll lay outside in the rain, run through puddles, can't get enough.


----------

